# Sticky  Boot Failure Toubleshooting Flowchart



## elf

This was posted earlier, but for those of you who are new

http://www.techsupportforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2258


----------



## elf

alright hold on one sec...

see attachment :smooch:


----------

